# 2.8 Do you intend to work in the UK?



## benchharp (Feb 3, 2018)

Again, Appendix 2

Section 2.8 Do you intend to work in the UK?

Obviously my fiance (will then be wife) will want to work, however, it's not clear what she will do. Has done waitressing, teaching online.

Should we put down that these are things we will look into? I'm not quite sure what they're looking for.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

I think it's a yes or no question. If yes, put yes.


----------



## benchharp (Feb 3, 2018)

nyclon said:


> I think it's a yes or no question. If yes, put yes.


The notes ask to be more specific though.

_2.8 Do you intend to work in the UK?

Put a cross in the relevant box. If ‘Yes’ please tell us what you intend to do and give details of any employment you have already arranged._

Maybe, “Yes, but no specific job found as yet” ?


----------



## Msia12 (Nov 14, 2017)

For my fiance visa i said no with words to the effect that i am aware you cannot work on a six month fiance visa. Intending to work will be after flrm not after your fiance visa so id say put no.

Sent from my NX531J using Tapatalk


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

benchharp said:


> The notes ask to be more specific though.
> 
> _2.8 Do you intend to work in the UK?
> 
> ...




I would say yes and waitressing or online teaching once she has FLR (M). It’s not necessary to say no because it’s a fiancé visa.


----------



## Msia12 (Nov 14, 2017)

But the application is for a fiance visa and not the flrm. The app therefore only applies to the fiance visa and not what you may do at a future point. As you are prohibited from working on the fiance visa i therefore entered no as this is the decision the ECO is making they arent going to be looking at what you may wish to do post flrm when another ECO will be making the decision. i encountered no issues

Sent from my NX531J using Tapatalk


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You're overthinking it. A fiancé visa leads to a settlement visa so it’s perfectly logical that at some point you might intend to work. It is not a trick question.


----------



## Msia12 (Nov 14, 2017)

nyclon said:


> You're overthinking it. A fiancé visa leads to a settlement visa so it’s perfectly logical that at some point you might intend to work. It is not a trick question.


I don't think it was overthinking that was my first and only response to it when i applied last year. The online form is for more than just fiance visas so i put the logical answer based on my thought process detailed above and showing the OP an alternate view and way of answering the question. i guess neither is right or wrong though just my interpretation...

Sent from my NX531J using Tapatalk


----------



## johannalouise (Mar 3, 2016)

I wouldn't lose too much sleep over it.
We applied for a fiance visa and we put 'Yes' to working & in the notes said, once he has FLR(M) visa he would like to find work as a graphic designer. 
Approved no problems.


----------



## londoner007 (Feb 13, 2017)

Does it even matter what you put there, you can even put No i guess because someone may intend to study first (i.e. improve your skills to become employable) and then work?


----------



## benchharp (Feb 3, 2018)

Msia12 said:


> For my fiance visa i said no with words to the effect that i am aware you cannot work on a six month fiance visa. Intending to work will be after flrm not after your fiance visa so id say put no.
> 
> Sent from my NX531J using Tapatalk


Thanks. This is for the spouse visa rather than the fiance visa. I feel comfortable now saying yes and just a brief line about hoping to find a job waitressing or teaching.

Thanks all


----------

